

Detailed account of graphics techniques from 8-bit computer games - the_mat
http://www.siggraph.org/publications/newsletter/v32n2/contributions/collins.html

======
sehugg
Ahhh! No Apple ][? Weirdest frame buffer scheme ever?

(Still a pretty cool article)

